# jdm nismo grill or grill with sunny emblem



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

i really want one of these like on the project b12 turbo on npm. where can i find one? anyone on here have one they want to sell?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

im trying to sort out getting some. it may take some time to get one. 

the nismo grille is quite rare.

check my thread below about jdm parts...


----------



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

SuperStock said:


> im trying to sort out getting some. it may take some time to get one.
> 
> the nismo grille is quite rare.
> 
> check my thread below about jdm parts...


yea i saw that thread. I dont really care if it is nismo or not. Did the jdm b12 have the sunny emblem on the grille? i would like just a regular jdm grill if it does.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

if i dont use my jdm grille, i'll sell it.

it needs to be refinished, but its a good piece.

PM me an offer


----------



## B12 NISMO (Jan 21, 2006)

SuperStock said:


> if i dont use my jdm grille, i'll sell it.
> 
> it needs to be refinished, but its a good piece.
> 
> PM me an offer


 Hi.

Give you $30.00 and send some pics.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey super .. thats the sunny saloon emblem the lighting bolt looking thing. and a nismo trim?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

its not nismo, just regular b12 sedan sunny grille. 

i sold it to kamikaze.

sorry for not updating the thread


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> its not nismo, just regular b12 sedan sunny grille.
> 
> i sold it to kamikaze.
> 
> sorry for not updating the thread


Bad super....... no cookie!!! ^^


----------



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

hey super any update yet on whether or not you will be able to get those trim peices?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i can get the trim, i am goin thru hurdles w/shipping. getting parts is easy, getting them shipped affordably isnt. 

lol i thought i could seal up a bulk shipping deal pretty fast, but that isnt the case. 

parts r waiting, but i want to give u guys a bottom line price, so things r simple. without shipping dealt with.... theres no bottom line. 

rest assured i am commited to this. most good things in life dont come easy.

if anyone out there wants to give me some insight on international sea freight, contact me. the sooner i get this handled, the quicker the parts move.


----------



## Putt-Putt B12 (Feb 25, 2005)

I work for an Ocean Shipping Line. PM me and we can talk.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

any update on these girlls?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

shipping companies will not talk to me. ive lost contact w/my parts connection. looks like i'll have to get the trim myself by going straight to the source. japan

i'll crate it up myself and ship it myself if thats what i have to do. 

a friend of a friend has yet another friend thats in teh merchant marines in japan.


----------

